
The Last Typewriter Repairman? - robg
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/sep2008/sb20080925_900705.htm?campaign_id=rss_daily
======
Hoff
Gramercy Typewritter seems a hardware-based variant of the Open Source
Contractor that was discussed back at:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=319780>

Both are getting paid for their specialized and rare skills.

------
davi
This, from the repairman:

"Maybe people will get so disgusted with the breakdowns and failures they'll
go back to IBM typewriters."

------
danielrhodes
It's kind of a good lesson: don't base yourself to heavily around something
that could easily go out of fashion/get replaced by something better.

~~~
eru
Why not? Only because those typewriter repair guys went out of their original
business does not say they are worse off today.

